# Over 40, low AMH, clomid suggested - any advice?



## Joeline (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi all


It's been a while since I posted on Fertility Friends. It's my first time in the over 40s area too so bear with me! I think my signature shows my history bar the fact I am now partnered with a surrogate. The problem is, after a cycle in March where I got 12 eggs (but they were removed too soon and all were immature) from 18 follicles, a cycle in September yielded zero astral follicle count and only one follicle after 4 days on 375iu of Gonal F. This was unheard of for me. I always get 8-12 eggs. 


Amh was tested and came back at 1.44 - so obviously my ovarian reserve has dropped off a cliff over the last 4 months. My consultant (Stepan at Reprofit in Czech Republic) has recommended Clomid. 2 x 50mg morning and night for 5 days from day 3. 


Can anyone give me some advice? Is it game over from here? Do I need to face up to donor egg? I've been in this infertility world for 10 years. We have been lucky enough to have a son (he is 5) but the struggle is in providing a sibling. 


Any advice or input is massively gratefully received.


Joeline xxx


----------



## BlinkButton (Jul 15, 2011)

HI Joeline

I just realised that there are some posts on this page that dont get any replies and then I realised that you had posted the same issue, pretty much, as me so thought I'd at least respond and say hi. Have you had any answers from your consultant? I have been reading that people can and do have a bad cycle and then go on two months later to be ok. But that hasnt stopped me worrying that it could be my ovary packing up. I've never tried clomid and dont know how it works but I'll ask my consultant about it if its meant to give things a boost again. Good luck and let me know how you get on.

BB


----------



## Joeline (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi BB

Gosh yes you are right - it IS quiet here over in over 40s land  I wonder why? Don't tell me people give up?!

So I had the Clomid cycle, adding in 150iu FSH when it stopped. I responded pretty well to the Clomid initially, a good few follicles on each side. But by day 11 I had only 3 at 10mm+ (rest small) and I also had a 3cm cyst which was probably draining the follicular activity. So learned that I DO respond to Clomid but that that was not a great month, so we abandoned. It did make me think why did no one ever put me on Clomid before&#8230;&#8230;side effect weren't great but I would live with them to try again&#8230;

Where are you up to?
Jx


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi There is a lady called LUCKYE who was asking about clomid mini IVF? Maybe you could support each other? Thanks x


----------

